# 'Fairy door' to decorate a bunny's grave site ... any ideas?



## finley (Nov 27, 2009)

My gorgeous boy (http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=52126&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=711715) is burried right next to a big old tree. I'd like to have a kind of 'fairy door' on the tree for him, but need one suitable for rabbits - sort of a 'burrow door'. Does anyone know of someone who makes this kind of thing in a rabbit theme?: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/9-Fairy-Door-Gnome-Door-Elf-Doors-Fairy-Doors_W0QQitemZ260502412922QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca7275e7a

http://cgi.ebay.com/9-Fairy-Door-Gnome-Door-Elf-Door-open-Fairy-Doors_W0QQitemZ350273928495QQcategoryZ29432QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D10%26ps%3D63

Thanks,


:rainbow:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 27, 2009)

Same store has a little round door, with a bunny coming out of it! Very cute 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fairy-Doors-Gnome-Door-Elf-Doors-open-charm-door_W0QQitemZ260511511338QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca7b2332a

Lots more: http://stores.ebay.com/Creative-Garden-Accents


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 27, 2009)

:shock: Those are so cute.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh wow!...i love those little doors..especially with the little bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2009)

I've seen some in a catalog, but more expensive and not nearly as nice.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, I love that!


----------

